# Spike TV Scream Awards



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Here you can vote for all kinds of things that pertain to Horror films, Fantasy, Sci-Fi, comics, babes...Aww, just go over here and check it out: http://www.spiketv.com/#events/scream2006/index.jhtml


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool thanks for the link.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

No problemo! I knew if anyone could appreciate this it would be you and probably RAXL.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I just love Spike TV


----------

